# Here we go again... Bag-o-plants pt1



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This is becoming a weekly ritual. The LFS can ony say "assorted plants"

So I 'll start off with the one I have the best pics of and post a new thread for the others.

Thanks guys!:smow:


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

do you have a pic of it under water? Looks like a very big Val. or it have some spots or marking coming up than it might be a Ottelia...


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I do now


----------

